# Lightning Motorcycles makes history at Pikes Peak



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Carlin Dunne and Lightning Motorcycles beat the best that the ICE motorcycle world could muster, demolishing the second-place bike - a Ducati Multistrada 1200 S... Newswire >


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Unrelated but related
Janis Horeliks slides off the Pikes Peak course at "Picnic Grounds"
Note brief plume of dense white smoke from impact zone left rear.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6ThTeKdgR0


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

..Sure, definitely a battery smoking...
..and did you see the way the marshals dealt with it ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU8KskibM9k
..and how it was still burning when they loaded it onto the recovery truck..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzD2XvRqd7w

I wonder how it all ended ??


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

Actually, it was Engineers Corner just after the picnic grounds at 9 Mile. I had front row seat to all three motorcycle wrecks, a ditch run, the EV wreck and an ICE spin out that left me running for cover.



How did what end?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

> How did what end?


 The "smoking" EV...


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

I may have to backpedal a bit on the location. It was my first time at PPIHC. Looking at the map, I now believe it's the first right hand turn (unnamed) after Halfway Picnic Grounds. We just parked where they told us too, the place was a complete zoo.

Here's the story. After a long delay from the first set of EVs that went by, we were surprised when #100 went sliding into the ditch. We couldn't hear the car's siren over the wind in the trees until it was right on us. I had put my camera in my pocket to keep it out of the rain and didn't have time to draw it out to get footage of it driving by. I'll be kicking myself for a LONG time for not getting the event on video.

It slid into the ditch and started smoking immediately. The course was red flagged and the rescue crew came up from the picnic grounds. The driver crawled out on his own just as the truck arrived. The fire crew was right behind and started hosing down the car. It did burst into flames at some point but it was barely visible through all the smoke. After they got the fire put out, the car continued to billow clouds of "magic smoke". The wrecker arrived and they used the tow cable to flip the car right side up. At that point the fire crew had pried most of the body panels off to get to source of the smoldering. They did more damage than the actual wreck did. It was put on the flat bed and hauled uphill to the next fire station where they could keep an eye on it.

I did video it going DOWN the hill on the flatbed. Not the footage I wanted, but it's all I have of it.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

The End:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wvbr3XsRtQ


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

I guess someone eventually found the main battery disconnect, so that it didnt melt down completely.


----------

